# Why no thread on cooking?



## MaryL (Apr 5, 2020)

Spaghetti, its an art.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 5, 2020)

I miss going to the Olive Garden.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 5, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Spaghetti, its an art.



You're CLOSE to finding the forum with all the great USMB recipes..   Try "Food and Wine".. 

Just made spaghetti tonight. USed to work in an Italian restaurant kitchen..  THere are secrets to sauces most folks never get.. Like the vegetable base for sauce..  Since I don't have ALL DAY to cook down, carrots, celery, onions, etc --- I toss in a small can of V8..   Won't need to add salt after that either..


----------



## MaryL (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you. 


flacaltenn said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Spaghetti, its an art.
> ...


Of course, that's always the case. thanks.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)

Mine is pretty good. There's a local store that has the best ground beef around and I haven't used fresh garden tomato sauce or homemade pasta in awhile, but both those are on the horizon.

If anyone has a good meatball recipe I might check it out. Mine seem to turn out about 50/50, sometimes good - sometimes they taste like meatloaf.

But generally for a quick and easy sauce I use a pound & 1/2 of ground beef (browned, drained and sauteed in evo with onions, bell pepper and garlic) for every 24 oz jar of good marinara sauce. My chili is pretty good too.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> ...


Don't feel bad.
It generally takes me about 9 years to learn something too.


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 5, 2020)

Because most board users are male.  Proudly carnivorous, I won't let them ceiling fan spies get me down.  Majority meat in my cart.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)

Fed Starving said:


> Because most board users are male.  Proudly carnivorous, I won't let them ceiling fan spies get me down.  Majority meat in my cart.


You should move to Montana and try the all-Elk diet.


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 5, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Spaghetti, its an art.




Spaghetti noodles stuck on the ceiling??  I hear you. 

I was actually today thinking of a new recipe, maybe someone else has already tried it. Was thinking sliced Yams with bacon strips and maple syrup on top. But... it might need some other kick to it. Suggestions?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Spaghetti, its an art.
> ...


BLT's with fried sweet potatoes.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 5, 2020)

Fed Starving said:


> Because most board users are male.  Proudly carnivorous, I won't let them ceiling fan spies get me down.  Majority meat in my cart.


Ceiling fan spies? You mean male backseat relatives? That stick their fingers in everything?


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




sounds interesting. You make your own or buy that somewhere?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Fed Starving said:
> 
> 
> > Because most board users are male.  Proudly carnivorous, I won't let them ceiling fan spies get me down.  Majority meat in my cart.
> ...


Speaking of fingers in everything, do you ever watch Italian Grandma ?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (Apr 5, 2020)

My portugues sister in law that recently passed made the greatest spaghetti ever, it took her hours to cook. God rest her soul....


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)

Coconut flour's good,  and I've heard whole flax seeds are really good for you also....(it's best to have a coffee grinder_ just _for that )




__





						Recipes Archives
					






					thecoconutmama.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Pizza sauce is always  best as a simple sauce ...no meat very few ingredients 

I do a meat ragu ...takes all day if I do cans ...2 days if I do fresh tomatoes  ...I like to leave em a day after I remove  the skins the old fashioned pain in the ass way 

The best one I do for macaronis and other classic red dishes I do a triple meat 
Meat balls ,chicken thighs n legs  ,and sausage ...you can do giant pots and freeze most of it for later 

Chicken thighs come out great in a sauce My dad mother was a loud mouth Ginny's ginnys ...my mother never heard the word f u c k ever come out of anyone's mouth until she met my dad's mom lol

She was a crazy women  ...my grandpa from dad's side was a big jolly german ...she killed him by probably feeding him to death ...
I've talked about it before in a little more detail on another thread the sauce 

My mom  can do it ..my sister can make it and I can make it ...shell haunt me if I give out the techniques ...like the meatballs ...what mix of ground meat ya use and how to slowly need all the ingredients together lil at a time 

Good Meatballs are not that easy 

I've always loved to cook ....would never open a restaurant...hate the biz


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)

I can toss pizza dough but never tried one this big...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Spaghetti, its an art.
> ...



_SALT_??


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 5, 2020)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



The V8 juice is salty enough. I don't use salt hardly at all when I cook.. Unless it's chemically required.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


>




Mama Gina is de best. And her Sunday gravy sauce ain't too bad either. I've made several of her recipes. MANGA


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Spaghetti, its an art.
> ...


Yeah, an 11 gal kitchen trash bag...........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Coconut flour's good,  and I've heard whole flax seeds are really good for you also....(it's best to have a coffee grinder_ just _for that )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does Quinoa have to taste like crap.......?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 6, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Mine is pretty good. There's a local store that has the best ground beef around and I haven't used fresh garden tomato sauce or homemade pasta in awhile, but both those are on the horizon.
> 
> If anyone has a good meatball recipe I might check it out. Mine seem to turn out about 50/50, sometimes good - sometimes they taste like meatloaf.
> 
> But generally for a quick and easy sauce I use a pound & 1/2 of ground beef (browned, drained and sauteed in evo with onions, bell pepper and garlic) for every 24 oz jar of good marinara sauce. My chili is pretty good too.



Basic meatball recipes are pretty much the same as meatloaf........burger, maybe mixed with ground pork, onion, eggs, bread crumbs, salt & pepper. You could always add in some mild Italian sausage (or hot if you wanted) to give it more 'Italian' flair


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't cook many things but spaghetti is one of them. I either make or buy 1 inch meatballs. I cut them in half and flash fry them. In a large pot I combine the fried meatballs, spaghetti sauce, tomato paste, diced tomatos, whole kernel corn, and optionally pinto beans or black beans. Lots of garlic powder, basil, and onion powder. Let it all simmer together for 30 or 40 minutes. For noodles I like angel hair pasta.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2020)

The only spaghetti sauce I make now is Bolognese, regular spaghetti sauce is just too tomato heavy for the wife and I.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Why does Quinoa have to taste like crap.......?


Yeah, and the texture is strange unless you cut it with other flours. Like for healthy pizza dough you could use 1/3 each of whole wheat, quinoa, and coconut flours, or other variations like that. _Always_ use some kind of good olive oil ( something you never get at the fast chains - they use cheap vegetable oil generally ) and try Greek yogurt instead of water and yeast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Quinoa have to taste like crap.......?
> ...


The wife likes it and I hate it even mixed with other grains, it tastes that bad.  As for coconut I have no problem with it, the wife however is allergic to coconut.  
Oh and whole wheat sucks great big don____ ____s also.  
Greek yogurt?  Might as well just suck on a lemon, it's that tart besides yogurt and I just don't get along.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Quinoa have to taste like crap.......?
> ...


I also use Canola oil.........  No I don't want to hear all the GMO crap and debunked urban myths surrounding Canola oil.  Not interested so save your time and breath.  Yes I use olive oil, sesame oil and peanut oils for different recipes and I never use vegetable oil as it's mostly corn oil and there's more than enough corn product in too many foods.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Coconut oil is a good butter replacement in some recipes....not good for frying - it foams up for some reason.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


I cook for the wife and I so there's no coconut anything in the house.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 6, 2020)

What a coinkidenk, I made spaghetti tonight... and it was seriously the best spaghetti I've ever made. If I do say so myself.   I let the sauce simmer for a long time, to give all the flavors a chance to deepen. I added some 'meat'balls and ground 'beef'  to the sauce. All vegan. No chopped up dead animals. My roommate thought it was delicious too, and she's a non-vegan.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Apr 6, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Spaghetti, its an art.



No, it's boiling.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Totally agree.  A while back I broke my salt grinder and I thought, oh shit, now I'll have to grind up rocks with a mortar and pestle.  That's when it occurred to me that the only time I use it at all is on grits or eggs.  There's way more than enough salt in our processed foods already.

Now my Dad would salt everything, as an OCD thing.  Even in a Chinese restaurant.  Maybe his body was compensating for hypotension, I dunno.  We took them out for their 40th wedding anniversary and while Dad went to the rest room we plugged up the salt shaker with cellopane and just put it back on the table as bait, KNOWING he was going there.  It was hilarious.

Then there's my cousin, who salts --- salad.   _SALAD_.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yeah, my mom salted everything even cantaloupe.........  If it was Chinese food she'd drown it in soy sauce.  
Thankfully I was able to kick that habit decades ago after being raised eating heavily over-salted foods.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2020)

buttercup said:


> ...No chopped up dead animals.....



= no flavor


----------



## buttercup (Apr 6, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > ...No chopped up dead animals.....
> ...


On the contrary, it was super flavorful.  Without the after-taste of exploitation, torture and needless killing.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Do you wear your pussy hat while ‘cooking?’


----------



## buttercup (Apr 6, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No, I laugh at people who wear those hats.  But since you brought it up, pussies are people who think they're macho but  pick on those not their own size,  defenseless babies. In other words, people like you. And these guys...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 6, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Don't want to get far from spaghetti here,  but just want to ask if you KNEW what those pictures were about..  Dead new bornes are a fact of life on a ranch..  And those piglets were NOT tortured or slaughtered there..  Neither was the calf whose MOM seems to be standing in the stall behind.. 

EMOTIONS are OK...  Writing your own truth for a random pic -- is just speculation...


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 6, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Spaghetti, its an art.



I make a ragù that will knock your socks off.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 6, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Then you probably wouldn't like the bacon drippings that I use for almost everything I cook inside. Even meatloaf is better with wrap of woven bacon.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 6, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes, I do know what the pictures are about.  And I'm sorry, but you're simply wrong, pigs and piglets ARE tortured, in a number of ways.  The first pic I posted was showing a common practice on many of these farms called "thumping" or "PACing" (pounding against concrete) which is a way they kill the runts, or piglets who are unlikely to meet "market weight" by the time they're slaughtered.  These are not "dead newborns" the piglets are ALIVE before being pounded against the concrete, that's the whole point, they're being killed, and in a brutal, evil way. Often, they are still alive after being "thumped" and they lay their in agony, trying to breathe as they slowly die on the floor.  This practice often takes place  right in front of the piglet's mother and siblings.

A couple videos for you:



As for the second pic, that is a picture of newborn calf being taken away from his mother which is STANDARD PRACTICE in the dairy industry. It doesn't matter if it's a big factory farm or a smaller farm, they all take babies away from mothers (so that the calf doesn't drink the milk meant for him, that they want to sell to YOU.) Again, these are not dead newborns, they are alive when they are callously dragged away from their mothers, causing deep distress to both the mother and the baby.

I didn't mean to get off topic here, or get into this discussion, but I had to reply to you. Because you kinda implied that I was being dishonest, but it seems that you (like most people) aren't aware of the cruel practices that take place everyday in the animals industries.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 6, 2020)

buttercup said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Dairy farmers don't get cows pregnant for no reason..  If it's a male, I imagine they might do that. But on the other hand -- if there was a MARKET for raising those male calves, they would sell them to those people and the practice would end.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Kinda misread what I was sayin'..........  Never said I didn't like or didn't use bacon.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)

If you had a pet pig, I bet this commercial would piss him off. ( of her )


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 6, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Dairy farmers don't get cows pregnant for no reason..  If it's a male, I imagine they might do that. But on the other hand -- if there was a MARKET for raising those male calves, they would sell them to those people and the practice would end.



Heh heh. She caught you off-guard, huh.


----------

